# question about an unsubscribed zippered dtivo



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I have a zippered dtivo and just bought an hd tivo. I'm dropping DTV and switching to OTA HD. 

Right now I can push content to the dtivo through tivoserver...will I still be able to when it's unsubscribed?

Once I have a subscription for the hdtivo will I be able to move content between the two?


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

Robin said:


> Right now I can push content to the dtivo through tivoserver...will I still be able to when it's unsubscribed?


Yes. See the Tivo Wiki for more details: Using a TiVo without Monthly or Lifetime Service. TivoServer is essentially MRV with your PC.



> Once I have a subscription for the hdtivo will I be able to move content between the two?


No. MRV doesn't work between a dtvio & an hdtivo.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Great, thanks!


----------

